# Tuning Xorg Performance



## Pantu (May 20, 2011)

Hi FreeBSD people,

I have turned to FreeBSD not long ago. Unfortunately the whole system still feels a little slow compared to others like my old windows box or Xubuntu, so I would like to discuss some improvements with you.

So maybe this will be a lot of information, but I hope you people can help me. I have read all the rules before posting and I will also make use of all the proper formatting. Please help me with this.


*__1 Graphics Driver*
[CMD=]$ dmesg | grep agp[/cmd]

```
agp0: <Intel 82945GM (945GM GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 7932k stolen memory
```

For that I have installed the:
x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

I am not sure if the following will be a better solution in terms of spead
x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29/

Q1.1: Do you have any experience with the above graphics chipset and the newer driver in terms of performance?
Q1.2: Should I switch to the newer one?


*__2 Xorg Performance*

Maybe someone could have a look at the xorg.conf, as I feel the server is somewhat slow. I don't know if this is the old graphics driver or some misconfiguration in xorg.conf.

I would also appreciate any tips on what I can actually turn off in order to improve the whole stuff.


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier		"X.org Configured"
	Screen			0 "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice		"Mouse0"		"CorePointer"
	InputDevice		"Touchpad0"		"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice		"Keyboard0"		"CoreKeyboard"
        Option			"DontZap"		"Off"
        Option			"AutoAddDevices"	"false"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Droid/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/WINXP/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/WIN7/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/MAC/"
	FontPath     "/home/pantu/.fonts/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection


Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Mouse0"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"Protocol"		"auto"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	  	"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Touchpad0"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psm0"
	Option		"Protocol"		"alps"
	Option 		"Emulate3Buttons"	"on"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	Option	     "DPMS"
	DisplaySize  338 211
	VertRefresh  60
EndSection

Section "Device"
        #Option	    "AIGLX"			# what is this for
	Option      "DRI"                	"True"
	Option	    "AccelMethod"		"exa"
	#Option	    "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"	"True"  # what is this for
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth 16
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes	"1280x800"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Q2.1: I cannot quite figure out, if I need everything in the Modules section, or if something that I can comment out.
Q2.2: Another one is, I have a hell of a lot of fonts, does this slow done the server?
Q2.3: Should I turn on AIGLX or XAANoOffscreenPixmaps?
Q2.4: Maybe there is something I left out, so I don't use some of the features of my graphics card?


----------



## richardpl (May 20, 2011)

FreeBSD currently doesn't support GEM so you can not use newer intel drivers and in general Xorg development and video drivers development is not very mature. (Check again in next 10 years.)

On FreeBSD you should stick with nvidia.


----------



## Pantu (May 20, 2011)

Helo richardpl, thank you for helping me!

First of all, what is GEM and in what context are you mentioning it?

[Q1.1/2] I meant the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29 as new drivers. Should I use them instead of the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel Drivers?



> Check again in next 10 years


Hmm, I just switched more or less, as FreeBSD seems clearer and more clean to me than Xubuntu. I was hoping that the performance will be kick-ass on that system


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 20, 2011)

> what is GEM and in what context are you mentioning it?


Linux-only thingy, graphics execution manager.


> I was hoping that the performance will be kick-ass on that system


Try radeon or nvidia.

Also. The thing that impacts the performance most is not x11-driver, but mesa version. You should have 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 inside your make.conf to have the latest one and reinstall libGL and stuff. Also you should try the 29 driver (which is newer) with updated mesa.


----------



## Pantu (May 21, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> Try radeon or nvidia.


I have an Intel Carrd. :\




			
				nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> Also. The thing that impacts the performance most is not x11-driver, but mesa version. You should have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not too sure what you mean by libGL and "stuff". But anyway, this sounds like some hope for me 

Should I turn on those two as well:

```
Option	    "AIGLX"
Option	    "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"	"True"
Option      "MigrationHeuristic"        "greedy"
```

Another thing, a friend told me, I should set the AccelMethod to UXA instead of EXA

```
Option	    "AccelMethod"		"exa"
```
Will this work on FreeBSD?


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 21, 2011)

> I am not too sure what you mean by libGL and "stuff"


libGL, dri, libGLU and its depends.


----------



## adamk (May 21, 2011)

Pantu said:
			
		

> Should I turn on those two as well:
> 
> ```
> Option	    "AIGLX"
> ...



AIGLX is necessary for 3D compositing, but has nothing to do with 2D performance.  XAANoOffscreenPixmaps plays no role unless you are using the XAA acceleration method, which is neither the default nor something you want to use.

I really have no idea what MigrationHeuristic does, but the drivers tend to use the most sane options by default, so adjust it at your own peril.



> Another thing, a friend told me, I should set the AccelMethod to UXA instead of EXAM
> 
> ```
> Option	    "AccelMethod"		"exa"
> ...



No, UXA is not supported on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2011)

I just saw this on a scrap netbook.  Using intel29 seemed to work initially.  After a restart, it still worked but went to 100% CPU.  This is an Acer Aspire One AOA150 with 945GME video.  Reverting to x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel fixes it, and composite works.

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier   "X.org Configured"
        Screen       0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Option       "BlankTime" "0"
        Option       "StandbyTime" "0"
        Option       "SuspendTime" "0"
        Option       "OffTime" "0"
        Option       "DontZap" "Off"
        Option       "AIGLX" "On"
        InputDevice  "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice  "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option       "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
        #Option       "Log" "sync"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Group 0
        Mode  0660
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Disable "record"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option       "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## Pantu (May 22, 2011)

/var/log/Xorg.0.conf


```
_[b]XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/pantu.cheese.com:0
_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6[/b]

X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD pantu.cheese.com 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #2: Sat May 14 00:22:10 CST 2011     
root@pantu.cheese.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYCUSTOM i386
Build Date: 07 May 2011  03:17:32AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.21.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 22 04:39:20 2011
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "DontZap" "Off"
(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
(**) Not automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Droid/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/WINXP/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/WIN7/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/MAC/,
	/home/pantu/.fonts/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Loader magic: 0x81e0080
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27a2:1028:01d6 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3,
 Mem @ 0xdff00000/524288, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xdfec0000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000eff0/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1028:01d6 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3,
 Mem @ 0xdff80000/524288
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.6.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.5.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(**) intel(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 565
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "True"
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GM"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xDFF00000
(**) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): SDVOB: device VID/DID: 04:AA.03, clock range 25.0MHz - 165.0MHz
(II) intel(0): SDVOB: 1 input channel
(II) intel(0): SDVOB: TMDS0 output reported
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
```


----------



## Pantu (May 22, 2011)

/var/log/Xorg.0.conf ...continued


```
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x83e
(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (338, 211) mm
(**) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 154)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x10000000 to 0x000c0000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710087
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x6b405140
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x800010bb
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060
(II) Loading sub module "dri"
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Loading sub module "dri2"
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 491520 total, 0 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1966080 kB available
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0x10000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0x30000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xc1000000, handle = 0x40000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xc2800000, handle = 0x50000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xc3000000, handle = 0x60000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xc3800000, handle = 0x70000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432
(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 15728640 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x00e2b000 (pgoffset 3627)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x01000000 (pgoffset 4096)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x01800000 (pgoffset 6144)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x02800000 (pgoffset 10240)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x03000000 (pgoffset 12288)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 7 at 0x03800000 (pgoffset 14336)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x0061ffff: compressed frame buffer (6144 kB, 0x000000005f820000 physical)
(II) intel(0): 0x00620000-0x00620fff: compressed ll buffer (4 kB, 0x000000005fe20000 physical)
(II) intel(0): 0x00621000-0x0062afff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x000000005fe21000 physical)
(II) intel(0): 0x0062b000-0x00e2afff: fake bufmgr (8192 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x00e2b000-0x00e2bfff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x00000000371d7000 physical)
(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x017fffff: front buffer (8192 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x01800000-0x026fffff: exa offscreen (15360 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x02800000-0x02ffffff: back buffer (8192 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x03000000-0x037fffff: depth buffer (8192 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x03800000-0x057fffff: classic textures (32768 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 96 MHz
(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B
(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled
```


----------



## Pantu (May 22, 2011)

```
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Mouse0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7
(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11
(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) Touchpad0: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touchpad0" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) Touchpad0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Touchpad0: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Optical USB Mouse
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 804 808 816 -hsync -vsync (48.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 8 at 0x05800000 (pgoffset 22528)
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xc1000000, handle = 0x80000000
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 8
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 804 808 816 -hsync -vsync (48.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 9 at 0x05800000 (pgoffset 22528)
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 9
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 804 808 816 -hsync -vsync (48.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 10 at 0x05800000 (pgoffset 22528)
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 10
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 804 808 816 -hsync -vsync (48.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 12820
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 11 at 0x05800000 (pgoffset 22528)
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 11
(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2011)

What happens if you try the xorg.conf I posted without modifications?


----------

